# Interesting Read



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

Read the whole article

http://www.realtree.com/journal/index.tpl?Display=Main&SKU=20031126132452

If this link doesn't work go to Realtree.com, "News", then "Journal"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hehe... Good old Sheldon can't hide from this group.

I wonder how long before Realtree gets his rap sheet? :gag: :burns:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Don't ya just love the way that they describe the hunt by metioning the quick cycleing of the "benelli shotguns" and how effective the "hevi shot shells that were provided for us" were. With everything that has to do with hunting with G/O's, Money talks. uke:
And, I bet that Realtree hunters won't mention his record even if they know about it as long as he keeps those free hunts for a good review in their journal coming.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

This is a very interesting article, well written. None of the people who hunt with Sheldon care about his rap sheet and Sheldon seems to have little to fear from F&G in ND. Even if a person doesn't agree with guided hunts in ND (free-lancers paradise?) most will still have to be somewhat impressed with the way he markets the resources he is exploiting.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So what do we do to expose this sham to the rest of the hunting world. Do we start posting that Reeltree hunts with convicted poachers? Do we let the rest of the hunting world in on this dirty little secret? Where do you draw the line?

Jerry is the lead in this operation and currently is not out of favor with the G&F and like it or not we cannot attack him for the things Sheldon has done. Sheldon on the other had has his resume of disregard for game out for all willing to look.

Will the sponsors of these people want to have there products associated with Sheldon's background? We have options but all things need to be facts, not he said she said information.

Downwinding is not illegal but is unethical. Shooting ducks from a road is not illegal in ND but is unethical.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want results all you have to do is tell team Realtree you won't be purchasing any products from them, include a rapsheet and tell them why. If you want results hit them where it hurts. In the pocket book.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Very informative. I am learning volumes here. Nodak...that you.

:lol:


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Everyone should send an e-mail to Realtree telling them we won't be using their products due to their affiliation with Sheldon.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is the website for feedback at Realtree.

http://www.realtree.com/contact/faqs.tpl


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Realtree isn't the problem, G/O's are the problem. A few people boycotting Realtree products will hardly be noticed, the problem is the fact that one G/O has taken over one of the states historically best hunting areas. It has to be handled at the state level byvoting residents, the longer people wait or resist special sessions to address important issues like these the deeper the problem will burrow in. Ron G. has already mentioned in this post that Sheldon isn't running the service in ND, it is being run by a man named Jerry who is currently IN favor with ND F&G. Somewhere else on this site I read that Sheldons operation is already grandfathered-in, the author didn't elaborate.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree with the letting our voices be heard at the polls. I disagree that we should not let Companies know how we feel about their actions. If there is a mom and pop company that supports PETA and the end to hunting, fishing and trapping - I would not spend a penny there and encourage others to avoid their shop. I would not support them just because they are a "nice" couple. On the same note, I will support the small guy (gas and food at the little shops) and pay more for it as long as these places are not selling me out to make an extra buck. Maybe they don't think my extra couple dollars are worth it, but if there are 80,000+ like minded minded people we can have a huge impact in ND.
I believe in keeping an eye on the enemy and not supporting them in anyway, the "enemy" is different for different people though.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, I need help here. What is the whole story on this 'Sheldon'? Is it someone that at one time stepped on their crank and is still paying for it? Or is it someone that stepped on their crank and is a _G/O_ and paying for it?

Who was it here that said they are a G/O on one of the best hunting areas in North Dakota? Hello, what do you expect? Are they supposed to pick the worst spot? Like the poor Native Americans. They had all the beautiful areas in the USA, they the Europeans come along and take it from them. They finally are pushed into the 'Bad Lands' (named for a reason) and we take that from them too by saying why should they have the good land. Is it just me or do people really expect others to pick the worst spots out there to keep the 'good' stuff open?

I personaly do not support G/O's outright, but I do not say stupid things to through dirt that way either.

*MESSAGE TO SHELDON: EMAIL ME OR POST IN HERE/START A POST TO GET THIS STUFF CLEARED UP AND GET THE RIGHT INFORMATION OUT.*


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

PS...I did read the realtree article and I have gained a little knowledge on this matter from a phone call but it anyone else has any TRUE information that can be verified, please inform me.

If you just hate G/O's and are out to bash them, please save that for somewhere else.

Thanks to all of you.

:beer:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Rude, G/O's appreciate the fact that you acknowledge their need to lease up prime areas, it helps them stay in business. Go out and see if they will let you hunt on their properties next season, you can, get out your credit card! You are just like the Indian example you used, you are being pushed out of the most desirable areas by these people each season.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

SFC Rude....

Several people on this site will give you first hand information about Sheldon, even myself. Also, if you want his rap sheet, that can be provided too, since its public information. Last year there was over 130,000 acres LEASED by this operation, I've heard even more than that for this hunting season. I've hunted in this area for 15 years now and watched it go down hill very quickly for land access. One positive thing coming out are land owners that are putting up posting signs like this: NO GUIDED HUNTERS ALLOWED, OTHERS WELCOME!!
Also, you just have to go back to some previous topics and do some reading and you'll see what we are talking about. Scan through my posts and read the one about my run in with one of his guides last season. Just ask and people will provide TRUE information about this subject.

H2OfowlND


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

James,

I just acknowledge the fact that they picked prime land and someone was knocking that. I in no way support or bash G/O's and what they do/are doing because I do not have all the facts. I am not helping them stay in business by being observant. Would you expect someone to pick crappy land?

Here is a paraphrased excerpt from a book by Mr. La'More: A man is on the run from a posse and he rides up to a hitching rail with horses at it. He takes his saddle off his horse and puts it on a great looking horse. As he is cinching his saddle up he hears the hammer of a gun being cocked and a man says, "You ain't particular where you put your saddle are you mister?" The cowboy says, "I'd say I was very particular. If you would be so kind as to point out a finer horse, I'll switch my saddle."

That's all I am saying. They picked good land, duh.

:thumb:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Back on topic, I sent an email off to the author of the article. He stated to me that he was invited along on a hunt that was not sponored or sanction by Realtree. He did indicate that in the future he would be more careful and check out the business before promoting them, or using them. He expressed disapointment in Sheldon' past and indicated that he had not seen any type of illegal or unethical actions while there.

I was pleased to receive a response and was satisfiied with it. We sometimes need to remember that the information we have is not always mainstream to others outside the area.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Great job Ron. I think some people will say that by doing stuff like this, we are trying to run certain people out of business. But, informing people to the truth so they can make good decisions has nothing to do with promoting bad publicity, it is the truth, plain and simple. Multiple repeat offenders, as we have learned with the tragedy in Grand Forks, need to be held accountable. Good to hear that someone was willing to return your message regarding this latest event. We need to keep hawking these "professional" hunters, who use services that may not be on the up and up, and inform them of their bad decisions.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*admin note:

I had to delete some posts that were pretty out of line. If anyone has a problem with this, please let me know at [email protected] otherwise let's move on with the topic.

I appreciate everyone's cooperation on this.

Chris*


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I congratulate you Ron for sending him the information, and I hope he is a man of his word, and will check up on businesses before he promotes them, however I guess I am more of a non-believer type of person. 
I think that he was invited on a free hunt and provided free room and board, ammunition, etc,etc,etc, because the people running the G/O operation knew that they would get some publicity in a magazine. I am not saying the guy is wrong for this. If I was in his same position, I would probably do the same thing. It just shows that the people running Sheldon's place are in it to make money, and are doing what it takes to get publicity, therefore more hunters and more money. As I said above, Money talks.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The email indicated that the G/O fee's where paid and he was a invited guest of a friend. I am sure that the G/O actions where above board while they whre around just like when old Sheldon duped the imfamous Tony Dean.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:sniper: I'll bet the G/O's fees were paid.


----------

